# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  rTMS

## Grey haze

Feeling pretty poor at the moment, not sure why, but the last few weeks have been bad. In my perpetual search for a cure, I keep coming accross the rMTS sites. Now I ordinarily would ignore them as I had one of these "Stop Smoking" sessions that was based around electromagnaism and it was pure tosh. However, nearly all of these sites do refer to genuine NHS sites that describe rTMS as a possible solution. Surely if the method is as succesful as it is supposed to be, why is it not on the headlines of every news paper. With the amount of media coverage on depression I would have thought that this would be close to the miracle cure. Even a 50% success rate would be superb. Also, the cost. Regardless of the initial cost of the equipment and it should not be too rediculous, at over £200 per daily session (35 mins) something is wrong. I am sure if the NHS invested in these machines, the cost would be less than a quarter of that. The cost worries me as it makes if feel more like a scam it is just too high for the actual mechanics of the process.
I have worked out, if I were to take the recommended 6 week course, it would cost me £7.5k If I knew it would work, I would find the money.

----------


## Suzi

I have no experience of this, but the sites I've seen offering it seem too all be very spam like.......

----------


## OldMike

Just reading about it on Wikipedia, it can be beneficial for treatment-resistant major depressive disorder (depression where not much else works, these are my words). So looks in my opinion a treatment of last resort when all else fails.

I'd only consider it if it was recommended by a doctor or psychiatrist.

----------


## Grey haze

Thanks Mike. I will ask my doctor, but I suspect we will try alternative pills beforehand.

----------

